# Western Rawhide Saddle



## sunners (May 24, 2008)

I know this maybe should have been posted in Tack, but I figured more western riders would see this here.

I'm selling my western saddle right now, it is the Western Rawhide brand, made in Canada.

I bought it through a local tack store in a package for around $1000 CAD (this was a few years ago) and it has been gently used and is in great condition. For the last two years, it has just sat, really.

I have a lady who wants to come see it this weekend, but she says she has a budget. I'm asking $800 CAD but am open to offers.

I've tried calling local tack stores to see if they carry the same brand - and the only one so far was Welsh's who only has children's saddles that retail at about $450 CAD. 

I would get it appraised, but the lady may come tomorrow to see it - and the earliest I could get it appraised would be Monday.

I want to make a fair sale - and not sell my saddle for anything more or less than it was worth. It's almost in new condition, though. I am willing to go down on the price, but only to a certain extent.

I know some of you here ride western, and was just wondering if you know anything about the saddle, and what it's going for right now. I don't want to rip anybody off - meaning the buyer, or myself.

What do you think you would pay for it ?


----------

